# feathers



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

how often to the "big" feathers grow back or molt? my bird's lost some feathers but i don't see any of those white sheaths of new feather growth where some of his large feathers have fallen out. also some of his "good" feathers are fulled and bunched of from snagging on things or from him always balling up in the corner of his cage.

i was just wondering how long until new fresh feathers set in for things like tail feathers and flight feathers. he's gotten some new feathers on his neck and under his wings but that's all i've seen.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Badbird, 

Pigeons go through a main moult once per year in mid to late summer. They shed their downy feathers all year long in varying intervals and as they need to be replaced. Tail and flight feathers take about a month or so to grow in fully when they fall out. Also, tail and flight feathers are only replaced once per year or unless they lose or damage them before moulting time.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

So if a flight feather fell out today, say, maybe he got it stuck on something and it popped out. . . .in a month there'd be a new one?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

badbird said:


> So if a flight feather fell out today, say, maybe he got it stuck on something and it popped out. . . .in a month there'd be a new one?



Yep, approximately 1 month but the new feather starts to regrow as soon as the other feather has fallen out or was pulled.


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

the length of light the bird gets in one day affects the amount of feathers the bird will loose. this is hard to explain but basically during the long hours of spring the birds try to renew thier feathers before the short hours of winter comes.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Symbro, 

I'm not finding any humour or PURPOSE for your "pretend" scenario. Please refrain from such odd comments in our forum.


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

on a serious note, God forbid:

badbird,
i got a new set of birds from a fellow who oviouslly didnt spend much time around his birds. one bird in piticular is a pain to catch. one time while trying to catch him, i missed and got his tail. later that day all his tail feathers were missing. it took me a while to realize it was the same bird from earlier.

A couple days later i asked a friend of mine. he told me how (like lizards) pigeons will loosen the muscle holding in thier tail feathers, if they think they are going to be someones lunch. ie if a hawk was to grab ahold of thier tail, then all that hawk would get would be feathers.

He is now starting to grow back his feathers and i am sure will be much happier when he can control his flight a bit more. :*)


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

on a serious note, God forbid:

badbird,
i got a new set of birds from a fellow who oviouslly didnt spend much time around his birds. one bird in piticular is a pain to catch. one time while trying to catch him, i missed and got his tail. later that day all his tail feathers were missing. it took me a while to realize it was the same bird from earlier. 

A couple days later i asked a friend of mine. he told me how (like lizards) pigeons will loosen the muscle holding in thier tail feathers, if they think they are going to be someones lunch. ie if a hawk was to grab ahold of thier tail, then all that hawk would get would be feathers. 

He is now starting to grow back his feathers and i am sure will be much happier when he can control his flight a bit more. :*)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi badbird,

Pick up Scooter with one hand and gently "fan" out one of his wings, hold it gently, and see what it looks like.

If you see several short feathers in the "fanning effect", those are the new feathers growing in. Eventually they should all be grown out and meet out together from tip to base of wing. If there are any gaps where feathers may actually be missing, you should check and see if they are coming in. Most likely they are in the process of growth.

You won't actually visibly see the "white sheaths" except around the face.

If you are in doubt as to what to look for, take Scooter to a bird fancier, one who races pigeons for years, and have him check the flights and tail, they are really good at what they do and know their stuff.

Here is a club locater, perhaps you can find someone:

http://members.aol.com/duiven/clubs/clubs.htm


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Symbro said:


> my pretend senario came from this quote. something in this quote struck me as odd so i had to say something. *but i will try to filter some of my wierd thoughts*


Yes, please do try *real* hard. 

Cindy


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

ahh shucks


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Edited to no "further comment."


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

Add the seagreen colour and now we have christmas.

Victor,
If you have problems with something that is said you can talk with the moderators. that is what they are here for. being rude and using the red font doesnt have the effect on people you would think it does. Trees Gray and I have already discussed this topic and it was taken care of. Cindy's post  above was simple and sweet. if you wish to further discuss this Dead topic feel free to IM me. 

Some blue for some more fun. remember that life is too short to let be mad for too long. 
And life is definitally too short to be serious.


----------

